

Decentralized 3D Printing - Get Paid to Print - kidlogic
http://www.protoexchange.com

======
kidlogic
I am one of the Co-founders of ProtoExchange.com. Please feel free to voice
any questions here!

Also, check out our sleek-looking news letter @ news.protoexchange.com

